# Small lot of Cpus I put on ebay



## ewasteofco (Oct 8, 2011)

E-Waste Recyclers of Colorado is proud to bring to you a nice lot of Ceramic CPUs for gold recovery. This is the first lot of many. This lot weights 2 pounds 2 oz.

Chips

Intel Pentium 1 Qty 11

Amd aluminum top Qty 9

Intel Pentium Pro qty 1

Intel Dual gold top and bottom qty 2

Intel 486 DX2 Qty 3

Ibm 6X86 Gold top qty 1

AMD Am486 DX2-66 qty 2

Motorola gold bottom 1

Motorola small gold top qty1

Motorola gold bottom and gold trace and leads qty1

Amd newer Ceramic qty2

Intel Button qty2

Cyrix MII gold top qty1

Cyrix MII black top qty1

This lot is for gold recovery not tested for use. Good luck this is a one day auction bid now!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110755331482&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Claudie (Oct 8, 2011)

I see in your completed listings, you have sold several used hard drives. May I ask how you get them data free enough to risk selling them?


----------



## ewasteofco (Oct 8, 2011)

I do a three pass DOD wipe then reformat and retest the drive. I use western digital data lifeguard diagnostic software for testing and DOD wipe. 
Thanks Ken


----------



## Claudie (Oct 8, 2011)

Is this what you use? 
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/Western-Digital-Data-Lifeguard-Diagnostics.shtml

Please don't take my questioning the wrong way. I am not picking at you, I just want to learn a good way to make sure data is destroyed. I currently destroy the hard drives I get in to make sure the data is gone, but it would be great if I could clean and resell them.


----------



## ewasteofco (Oct 8, 2011)

No I understand Information helps us all. I use that program but I have it on my Hiren's bot usb and there are many programs you can use on there here is the link to download. I have been selling and refurbishing computers since 2001 so have a lot more experience in that just switched over to recycling in the last two years. I worked for some one else now I own my own company with my brother in law. Let me know if I can help with anything.
http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
Ken Burns 
Owner 
E-Waste Recyclers of Colorado
www.ewasteofco.com


----------



## Claudie (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you. I will look into this.


----------

